# Crock Pot Cooking While Camping



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, due to my daughter having asthma and using a nebulizer that runs on electricity... even when I tent camp, I usually have electricity.

I am thinking about picking up one of these:

Hamilton Beach: Stay or Go Slow Cookers

So that we could have some crock pot lasagna or sloppy joes all ready to go at the campsite after a day of exploring.

I was also thinking that I could simmer something in it all day on a Friday while I'm at work, and lock the lid down for the drive to the campsite and have a meal to eat when we get there. 

It is especially effective for me because I am usually the lone adult. I can't be tending the fire so we can cook something to eat and putting up the tent (or popup if I buy one) at the same time. This way, we could graze out of the crock pot while I set up camp and not be cranky and starving by the time I can get a fire going!

I love the locking lid for travel and to prevent a critter that likes the smell from having a taste while we are out and about.

Anyone have one of these, or advice not to buy this for camping from bad experiences with crock pots while camping?


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

Those look awesome, will have to look into getting one of those! I try to stick with electric sites, if only to charge my phone, haha! :shrug: 
The only thing I would be worried about with leaving it all day is animals. I guess it just depends on how "wild" the park is. The one we stayed in this weekend had animals (I am thinking raccoons) wandering in our site about 10-20 minutes after we went to the tent for the night. :shocked:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah... well I figured it would be too hot for them to touch while it was cooking.

I would of course eat the contents and wash it before the nocturnal critters were out and about like raccoons... but still feel safer with the locking lids for those critters that are awake during the day.


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

:bang: Didn't mean to imply that it would be out at night!!! Sorry about that! 
And now you see my air-headed-ness coming out, hahaha! Locking lids, duh. Sometimes I can be a little slow... :smack-head:
I'll learn someday... 
I really want one of those now, haha!


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I do a lot of cooking with a crock pot while camping. I don't have that particular one but it is much simpler to throw something in and have it ready when you get back.


----------



## jasonsgirl825 (Jul 30, 2009)

i agree! Even when not camping..yesterday I called my 2 daughters (13 & 11) from [email protected] 2:00pm and had them throw a roast w/carrots, onion & potatoes 2 cups of water s/p and garlicsalt with 1 can of beef broth in...dinner was ready by 8~ easy enuff for kids and fast prep. time!!!


----------



## ladyroadrunner (Aug 24, 2009)

I often use a crock pot when we are either on the road or at the camp site. I do not have the exact one as you spoke but any and all of them are great to use. I often cook meat items, soups, and vegtables. In fact, I often use two of them, for that purpose. Try it as you said, and I think you would be sold on the idea.


----------



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont know what I would do with out mine:thumbup1:. I dont have the locking top but mine has a built in timer. Many recipes only call for 4-5 hours worth of cooking( I love the 101 things to do with a Crock Pot Book found at Camping World).So I can get it around in the morning before we head out for a day of fun in the sun, have it start at X time and its ready when we get back.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

I could see myself using this.. but since most of my exploring is on foot, I would find a way to run an extension cord into the vehicle so it could do its thing in the safety of an enclosed space free of varmits. (if I were tenting) or perhaps build a wooden box that I could lock it in so the critters couldn't get my food, after all, it may be a locking top, but ***** is clever critters


----------



## dazoonie (Sep 13, 2009)

I have used mycrockpot many times while camping. I have also always used it outside, without any "animal" issues. Except for the flies. For some reason, any time I have cooked pork, either ribs or a roast, the flies have been the worst. Doesn't seem to happen when I cook beef or chicken though.


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Guaranteed to make anyone hungry*

My cousin uses one. With the windows open on the fifth, the smell of BBQ or whatever was cooking guaranteed everyone would be hungry in short order. She loved it because it meant cooking only once a day and if there were leftovers, the lunch was easy the next day. Haven't taken one along yet, but I intend to. kkd


----------



## fordiesel250 (Apr 23, 2010)

We have and use ours all the time. Easy to start and then go out hiking or exploring all day and then come back and your meal is ready. Great item to have when camping!


----------



## suederods (Jan 13, 2011)

*Crockpot cooking*

I like to use my crockpot while camping. I have also found slow cooker liners a great accessory to make clean up fast and easy. Just don't lift a full liner out of the crockpot or you will have an even bigger mess to clean up. Don't ask how I know this LOL. :smack-head:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

In many campgrounds, especially National Forest types it is illegal to leave food unattended like a crock pot and the like where animals can get to it. If it is a small animal they have learned to knock things over and let things cool for a treat. If it's in a tent, and they smell it, they've learned that one swipe of the claws, then enter the tent and then knock it over. If it's in an RV and a bear smells it, then getting into an unattended RV will not be a problem for them. Then it's BIG fines if you are caught and especially if you have damage and they got to it. Some ranger stations have posted pictures of damage critters have done - they are getting smarter and smarter all the time. So when in doubt do without.

We do use a slow cooker when the campground is well populated and we are in our RV. We have used it when tenting but someone is always around. Never took one backpacking (the extension cord alone would weigh me down). This keeps the dirty pots and pans down to a minimum.

They are fun to have along.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

suederods said:


> I like to use my crockpot while camping. I have also found slow cooker liners a great accessory to make clean up fast and easy. Just don't lift a full liner out of the crockpot or you will have an even bigger mess to clean up. Don't ask how I know this LOL. :smack-head:


Wholly bump batman!:welcome:


----------



## luvs2camp (May 11, 2011)

I have a crockpot with the locking lid. Happens to work nice for car rides but can't say I have tried it at the camper. We use the non locking lid at the camper. We don't have a large population of bears there so hopefully we should be OK. :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## dhutchinson (Sep 5, 2011)

I use my crockpot when we camp all of the time. I may fill it the night before we leave, cook it and take with us or if we are getting there early - fill it up, put it in the fridge and then take it with us and plug up while we are setting up camp - 4 hrs later - done.

My favorite thing to make is Easy Chicken Curry with rice.

Recipe: 4 large boneless chicken breasts, cut into 8 pieces; 1 bag dried applies, 1 bag dried cranberries (crazins), 1 can low sodium/fat free cream of chicken soup, 1-2 TBL curry powder (to taste).

Layer chicken, then apples, then cranberries, then chicken, apples and cranberries in the crockpot. Mix soup with 1 cup water, then add curry powder, stir well and pour into crockpot. Cook on low heat for 6 hrs or high heat for 4 hrs until chicken is done. Serve over rice. 

I also do red beans 'n rice and that will bring the neighbors in to eat. Sometimes, it's a pot roast with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## papasmurff (Oct 8, 2010)

tried something new this past weekend with the ole crock pot, boiled peanuts. :thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay, I have heard of this so many times these past few months I am intrigued.

It's like what happened when I first heard of deep fried turkeys so much and so many times I finally bought a kit and tried it and now this is the only way we like our turkeys. And when all of a sudden all we kept hearing about is brewed sweet tea, then the wife learned to make it right and I wasn't even a fan of sweetened tea.

Now, it's boiled peanuts. Can you share the recipe? Even though I am not a fan of peanuts, I do indulge in peanut kinds of things on occasion. I didn't use to like sweet tea either. But I'm learning when done up right, it makes all the difference.

Finally, I need to relearn how to like okra. When I was a kid, I hated the stuff but I'm hearing we probably didn't prepare it correctly. It doesn't matter, crock pot, deep frying, or another healthy method, please share!


----------



## papasmurff (Oct 8, 2010)

lol...I know the feeling I wasnt a fan of boiled peanut until about this time last year. But here is the way that I fixed mine: 1 1/2 lbs of raw peanuts, about 1/2 cup salt. Rinse p-nuts until clear, put in crock pot, add water and salt, stir about once every hour for the the first 4 hours. this is to get all the nuts soaking. Cook for about 10 to 12 hours, and then enjoy.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

As long as someone was hanging around to watch over it if left outside, or maybe if you put it inside the car to cook while you were off hiking, the small animals couldn't get to it. 
Bears are going to get into anything that isn't in a bear box. 

Here's a tip:

Put a cup of water in the pot, then put in a turkey bag and put the food contents in the turkey bag. The water will transfer the heat to the bag contents, and cleaning up means just pulling out the bag and sticking it in the trash bag. No scrubbing cooked-on stew out of the crock pot.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

papasmurff... this'll be something I try at home first. About the raw peanuts, are they without shells or with shells. And does the 10 to 12 hours include the first four with all the stirring...

Consider since I'm not a big fan of peanuts I don't quite follow all the details. Thanks.

And Shadow, this doesn't include boiling peanuts, does it? My impression is that the peanuts must be directly in the water, not inside a bag which is then in the water. While I don't mind the scrubbing to clean a crock pot, that seems like a good idea but not being familiar with a "turkey bag", it won't melt to the crock pot will it?

Man, I didn't realize how much I didn't know about crock pot cooking, but I don't mind learning the tricks.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

artmart said:


> And Shadow, this doesn't include boiling peanuts, does it? My impression is that the peanuts must be directly in the water, not inside a bag which is then in the water. While I don't mind the scrubbing to clean a crock pot, that seems like a good idea but not being familiar with a "turkey bag", it won't melt to the crock pot will it?
> 
> Man, I didn't realize how much I didn't know about crock pot cooking, but I don't mind learning the tricks.


No you still put water IN the turkey bag, but you also need a little water between the crockpot and the bag to transfer heat efficiently, and to make sure the bag doesn't stick to the pot. They can handle being baked in the over for hours on thanksgiving, so I think they can handle sitting in a crock pot for a few hours. 
Check out Oven Bags for Turkey, Chicken, Beef, Pork and Fish Recipes to see what I'm talking about.

BTW speaking of turkey, last thanksgiving I made an awesome turkey at home. Rubbed it with oil and put it in the rack upside down at 450F for 30 minutes. then flipped it back upright and continued to cook it at about 325 for a few hours, basting it with a mix of whiskey and honey every 20 minutes, until the inner temp got to 170F (checked in the thick part between the breast and thigh with a meat thermometer). When we cut it, you would not believe how juicy it was.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Aw Shadow... we've done that, but if you really want to save time, use a deep fryer. A 16 lb bird is done in about 40 minutes. The deep frying seems to create a crust and the inside is surprisingly juicy and tender. I won't do a turkey any other way. At first, it was intimidating since everything you saw and read was problems, fires or injuries. But I have all the right equipment (it's more than just the burner, the pot, the turkey and the oil) and it's done so fast, we wait for the side dishes for a lot longer it seems.


----------



## papasmurff (Oct 8, 2010)

artmart said:


> papasmurff... this'll be something I try at home first. About the raw peanuts, are they without shells or with shells. And does the 10 to 12 hours include the first four with all the stirring...
> 
> Consider since I'm not a big fan of peanuts I don't quite follow all the details. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Since we camp at State Park Cabins, we have electricity and are pretty safe from the bears getting to the pot! I make chili in my crockpot, regular beef, venison and one year, elk, chili. Gets rid of all that game you hubby bags (or, more often, is given by other hunters) that just sits in the freezer forEVER! I blanch 6 pounds of large plum tomatoes and peel them, brown the ground meat and drain. Put tomatos and meat in crock pot. Chop sweet red and/or green peppers, hot peppers and onions in large chunks and dump in crockpot. At one large can tomato paste and two bayleaves. Add chili powder, salt and pepper to taste. (Rememeber, the more hot peppers you add, the hotter the chili.) Mix it all up, put in on high for two hours, then lower it to low for 4-6 more and voila, CAMP CHILI. And for GOD'S SAKE, don't forget the corn muffins!

I've also done ham and cabbage in the crock pot (we camp in September, it was on special and it rained all week!), pot roast and a whoe chicken with stuffing, which I prepared ahead of time and froze. I left it in the tin foil and sat it on top of the chicken in the crockpot, otherwise it gets really soggy. You can make just about AnYTHING in a crock pot. They're gifts from God!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow Phillygirl. What timing! I am here reading about all this food and DW is almost done with dinner. This should help satisfy my mouth that is watering right now. Ummmm, good. Time to go eat! We are going camping for Thanksgiving weekend with all my wife's brothers and their families. Chile beans and cornbread are definitely on the menu for one of the evening's dinners. We'll probably use leftover deep fried turkey and then we like to add Jalapenos to the cornbread.

DINNERTIME!!! Gotta go!


----------



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay, you're from California so I'll let go the sacrilegious use of turkey in chili, as well as the use of jalapenos in the corn bread! LOL. 

We're red meat purists on this coast! Hope your weekend is wonderful! I'm jealous.


----------

